# Hello.. Lookin to get a 300



## -flipper (Oct 19, 2007)

Hey there guys I am new to this forum and have a few questions for ya...

First off I'm looking into buying a 90s 300zx tt as my next automobile! However i know little about them.. I would like to get one within the next week since I do not actually have a car right now but first i have some general questions for ya

How many miles is too many miles on a used 300? ( i don't want to buy a car that i all of a sudden have to drop a grand on to fix cause i can't)

How much is typical going price for one with say 80 to 110k??

Is there anything I should really look out for when I am checkin some of these beauties out, that may indicate a major/minor malfunction?

Is there maybe a mileage road map on these forums that indicates at what mileage some parts of the car are typically go out for most people?

Any other info you guys have on searching a buying a 300zx tt would be awesome and greatly appreciated...!!!


----------

